# JUUL ecig by PAX



## SampleBox

Hey there

Do any vendors have the new PAX JUUL and refill pods in stock? If not does anyone know if any vendors plan on bringing these in?

Thanks!


----------



## MJ INC

eCig a like devices tend to be more popular in the US and UK then here. The other problem is pricing. They tend to favour markets with high cigarette prices due taxation. The Juul cartridges work out to 60 Rand in the US and here would be about 80 Rand which is a lot for the equivalent to a pack of cigarettes

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## KieranD

@Vapester we can get these in for you at Vape Cartel


----------



## VandaL

Do any retailers have these kits?


----------

